

Chat logs show how 4chan users created GamerGate controversy - smacktoward
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/09/new-chat-logs-show-how-4chan-users-pushed-gamergate-into-the-national-spotlight/

======
RubyPinch
since reddit obsesses about this stuff,

[http://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/comments/2fn6vz/looks...](http://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/comments/2fn6vz/looks_like_zoe_edited_those_irc_logs_a_little/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/comments/2fmybn/so_th...](http://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/comments/2fmybn/so_the_new_punchline_is_omg_irc_conspiracy_group/)

